# Questions on SFAS



## pv1xray (Mar 18, 2008)

OK guys, I have some serious questions and not a lot of time, so anyone who's served in- or even simply tried out for- the Special Forces hit me with as straight an answer as you can. First up, the situation:

I just enlisted in the Army (active duty), and I'm fresh from MEPS with an 18X enlistment option contract. I'm damn proud of it, and I'm eager to see how far I can go, but I'm also wondering if I've bit off more than I can chew at this point.

Next, my strengths. I maxed the ASVAB and I'm probably going to do great on the DLAB (going back for that one later this week), which is my prime selling point and what got me the 18X enlistment option. I actually got one of the highest scores our recruiting station has seen in over a decade or so, and I have a habit of latching on to things with the tenacity of a pitbull. If I want something, I'll get it, one way or another, no matter what gets in my way. But I don't want to let these things go to my head, or make you fine gentlemen think I'm one of those swaggering wet-ears just aching to be kicked down a notch, because I have some big problems too.

I'll be frank: I'm out of shape. Way out of shape. I just turned 25 years old, and I've spent the past six years taking college classes, doing office work for local hospitals and (liberal university) bookstores, and not so much avoiding exercise as having no pressing need for it. Give me an Army PT test today, and I'd go down in a blaze of glory- not from lack of dedication, but from sheer muscle atrophy and years of comfortable, bookish living. I failed the duckwalk at MEPS due to very poor quad strength, and the one and a half mile run I did this morning resulted in me vomiting. I finished it, half walked and half runned, but simply finishing isn't good enough if I'm looking to be the best of the best.

So, my question is simple: will I have a shot at passing selection first time through? Given 6 weeks of hard daily training prior to BCT (I'm moving back in with my folks in order to make use of the university gym and cross-country course right across the street), 17 weeks of Infantry OSUT, jump school, and SF Prep, is it possible to build myself up to the point where I'll be able to smoke the other candidates at assessment? Or should I renegotiate my contract and shoot for the Forces after, say, a year or two of active military service, when I'll have plenty of time to bring my physical conditioning to a competitive level? I don't want to pass up a golden opportunity to nail the best job in the entire world, but I also don't want to run inexorably into a brick wall and wind up stuck as a rifleman for five years. Not that I have anything against the infantry, but if I can't pass assessment first time I'd much rather land a job as a Cav Scout, MP-Sniper, Counter-Intel Agent, or Human Intel Collector, then use those as a springboard for going Airborne and Forces once I've reached the level I need to be at.

My recruiters think I have a chance, but that could be because they've never seen me try and do a pull-up before. My parents think I have a chance, but they'd never even heard of the Special Forces until two days ago. I think I have a chance, too, more than a chance actually, but the question is when will I be physically capable of meeting the requirements.

I know, this is probably a bad idea. I'm over-thinking things, and that could be disastrous. Doubts become self-fulfilling prophecies, and I don't want to shoot myself in the foot before I start. But I also don't want to shoot myself in the foot by taking the plunge before I'm ready and winding up in a worse position than I otherwise would have been in. And not just for me... I know guys in the service who are fighting, hard, to get a tryout spot with the Forces, and I feel almost guilty in a way for getting this opportunity. If I'm not ready for it, and I washout, it would be disrespectful to all the other guys out there who _are_ ready but aren't being given the chance for one reason or another.

So, thoughts? Questions? Comments? Can I go from the Army's weakest recruit to Green Beret material in a matter of months? Or should I pace my rise to the top and give myself a better career trajectory? One way or another, I'm going to try for the Forces, that much I'm certain of. But I'd like a more experienced take on it, too! Also, any suggestions on workouts, nutrition, "extra curricular skills" (e.g. should I start learning Arabic/Korean in my free time to give me a leg up?), and workout pacing (till I drop each day?) would be good, too.

Hooah!

~Private XRay


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2008)

Jesus dude....

I would have given myself a lot more time to get in shape before shipping out. :2c:


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 18, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Jesus dude....
> 
> I would have given myself a lot more time to get in shape before shipping out. :2c:



I don't even know where to start:eek:


----------



## pv1xray (Mar 18, 2008)

shortbrownguy said:


> I don't even know where to start:eek:



LOL, I figured as much. Like I said guys, kick my ass here- I've got no ego to lose, and I've been fed nothing but pep talks and honeyed optimism the whole time. I want honest answers and an honest ETA for once!

For your further amusement, my original ship date was in three days, and the MEPS boys bitched me out for three-quarters of an hour when I demanded more prep time. :)


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

Listen man,
There is no excuse for showing up to Basic training in the type of shape that you are in so get on the internet, do some research and get your sorry ass in shape.

That being said... you will have ample physical training during OSUT.  From there you need to manage your time through airborne training since they don't do shit for PT.  You will spend an ass-load of time in the Special Operations Preparation Course (SOPC) prior to ever going to SFAS or the Q course.  They will hammer you into shape.  But you had better not show up there like a pile of shit or you will never see Camp MacCall.

Bottom line, most guys who enter in the 18X program are not worth a shit.  The best thing you can do for yourself is get some army experience before coming to SF.  We are not very fond of 18X's but will take a truck driver any day!  That is my opinion, but you can take it for what it is worth.  Some 18X's have done great things... some.

Good luck to you and thank you for joining, the army needs you.


----------



## pv1xray (Mar 18, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> Listen man,
> There is no excuse for showing up to Basic training in the type of shape that you are in so get on the internet, do some research and get your sorry ass in shape.
> 
> That being said... you will have ample physical training during OSUT.  From there you need to manage your time through airborne training since they don't do shit for PT.  You will spend an ass-load of time in the Special Operations Preparation Course (SOPC) prior to ever going to SFAS or the Q course.  They will hammer you into shape.  But you had better not show up there like a pile of shit or you will never see Camp MacCall.
> ...



Thank you, sir, proud to be a shitstain in training for Uncle Sam! I don't intend to show up in the current sorry-as-shit shape I'm in, and any advice on workouts would be greatly and humbly appreciated. Currently I'm following my recruiter's Pocket Physical Training Guide, Schedule 4 (the one for people in desperate need of a comprehensive package). As for your opinion, I respect that, I can see where you're coming from, and I'll bear that in mind over the next few months.

-edit- One last question before I head off for my evening run/ruck march. If I were to renegotiate my contract and go for experience first, which MOS would you gentlemen recommend for prepping me for the Forces? I don't want anything that'll let me get too comfortable, but if, say, 21-Lima has some hidden training perks I never knew about, let me know.


----------



## car (Mar 18, 2008)

It's been 27 summers since I rolled around in the orange sand of Ft. Jackson, and almost 25 since jump school. I know this - having recently served in TRADOC - Basic isn't gonna do a lot for you. You should be able to at least pass the APFT before you get there. As for OSUT bringing you along, I think that's right, but I'm not a grunt and not a long tabber. I recommend that you spend as much time as you can running, doing push-ups/sit-ups (the basics), but making sure you rest properly and don't injure yourself by over doing it. I recently started running again after nearly a year of knee/ankle problems. Even after 26+ yrs of this shit, I tried to start out like a 19 yr-old recruit. Damn near broke myself again. This 46 yr-old body doesn't come back like it used too :doh:

Bottom line: Work hard and steadily build. Rest and eat properly. You don't need to run every day, but you need to do something aerobic. In the end, it may come down to how much heart you have.  :2c:


----------



## ckidd (Mar 18, 2008)

I am on active duty and currently training for SFAS in May. Shoot me a PM and I will give you a few things to get you started. pardus762 recommended the GET SELECTED book that's out there, and as he will tell you, it is the authority on SFAS prep. The big thing is to get a rucksack, load it up with 40-50 pounds, and go out and walk around in it, preferrably off road if you can. You need to toughen your legs, and more importantly your feet. I also have an SFAS prep guide that USASOC commissioned through the National Strength and Conditioning Association on digits that I will send to you if you shoot me a pm. pardus762 and a lot of the guys in this forum will also give you excellent advice, so pay attention to all of it, and soak it up like a sponge. Shoot me a pm, buddy.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 18, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> LOL, I figured as much. Like I said guys, kick my ass here- I've got no ego to lose, and I've been fed nothing but pep talks and honeyed optimism the whole time. I want honest answers and an honest ETA for once!
> 
> For your further amusement, my original ship date was in three days, and the MEPS boys bitched me out for three-quarters of an hour when I demanded more prep time. :)



Do not let the recruiters at MEPS push you around. If I were you, I would give myself more time before I shipped. I have questions for you. What is the highest standard of fitness that you have ever achieved? How fit do you think you need to be to obtain your goal of completing the SFQC?


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 18, 2008)

> Can I go from the Army's weakest recruit to Green Beret material in a matter of months?



I guess you could try and transform into a piece of green felt but...why would you want to?

Sorry, couldn't think of anything else to say. It is obvious you haven't done much research nor are you taking this serious. Might as well go to a gun fight with a knife. Just MHO


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2008)

shortbrownguy said:


> I don't even know where to start:eek:





irnbndr said:


> Listen man,
> There is no excuse for showing up to Basic training in the type of shape that you are in so get on the internet, do some research and get your sorry ass in shape.
> 
> That being said... you will have ample physical training during OSUT.  From there you need to manage your time through airborne training since they don't do shit for PT.  You will spend an ass-load of time in the Special Operations Preparation Course (SOPC) prior to ever going to SFAS or the Q course.  They will hammer you into shape.  But you had better not show up there like a pile of shit or you will never see Camp MacCall.
> ...





Snaquebite said:


> I guess you could try and transform into a piece of green felt but...why would you want to?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't think of anything else to say. It is obvious you haven't done much research nor are you taking this serious. Might as well go to a gun fight with a knife. Just MHO



What they said.

You might just have stepped all over your crank with sharpened track shoes.  I sure hope you like the 82nd Airplane Gang, I fully believe that's where you're gonna end up.

Have a very SF Day.

Oh, your recruiter got points for getting an XRay contract signed, whether you make it or not.


----------



## pardus (Mar 18, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Oh, your recruiter got points for getting an XRay contract signed, whether you make it or not.



Yeah, he is a douchebag for sure. :2c:


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 18, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> *Thank you, sir, proud to be a shitstain in training for Uncle Sam! I don't intend to show up in the current sorry-as-shit shape I'm in, and any advice on workouts would be greatly and humbly appreciated. Currently I'm following my recruiter's Pocket Physical Training Guide, Schedule 4 (the one for people in desperate need of a comprehensive package). As for your opinion, I respect that, I can see where you're coming from, and I'll bear that in mind over the next few months.*



I can tell you now that the first thing you had better do is lose the attitude.  If you can't take some ass ripping here you will be fish bait in SFAS and the Q course.  *I am where you want to be*... bear that in mind when you start your endeavor... *they are where you want to be.*  They don't have to put up with any shit from you, and they won't.

I would consider some crossfit training, that is the best physical fitness training for the combat arms soldier today.  Just my opinion.  You need to toughen your feet, but if you _are_ actually in the shape that you claim to be, you may injure yourself.  

Every 18X that I have seen be successful was a PT stud.  This is all you have, there is nothing that will put you above your peers in training other than PT.  They have the experience already, your ASVAB score doesn't mean shit to them.  What they will want to see is your ability to hump a ruck!  In SF your peers have all the power, if they don't think you are worth a shit then you will be gone.  It's a little thing we call peer evaluations.  

*Train hard but train smart... keep your eye on the prize.  You have no idea how sweet it is!*


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 18, 2008)

> Pocket Physical Training Guide, Schedule 4



Ain't gonna cut it...

Buy the book *"Get Selected"* ...Read it, then read it again. Do a self assessment and if you do it honestly, you should be able to answer your own questions.


----------



## jordan (Mar 18, 2008)

...reading through those replies was kind of entertaining. 

Ive been in the army a few years now and I am heading to SFAS in may and I personally think, maybe you should be an Infantryman for a while. Get used to getting up every morning and doing some excerise. Get some experiance. Crawl, walk, run. Once you learn that, maybe than you can try out.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2008)

OK - reality check - Irnbndr is spot on (thank you bro) - you are destined to fail, period.

Back in the early 80's (old Q, with pre-phase instead of SFAS) I was in great shape - competitive swimmer, sailor, orienteering, cross-country, backpacking and military training (Reserve/ROTC SMP) prior to enlisting with an SF contract.  I watched the guys in good shape fall by the wayside.  

Ask any SF Qualified Soldier and they'll tell you you need to be in great shape to attempt it - mentally, physically, emotionally, morally, ethically and even spiritually - break any one and you're toast - the physical will get you recycled IF and ONLY IF you are injured and exceptional.  The shape you currently profess to (round and soft) will not cut it.  You have one chance in your inital enlistment at SF with an 18X contract.  You better start planning your re-enlistment after lots of PT in the 82nd during your first.

And, as Irnbndr suggested - lose the attitude, you ain't got yours, but I got mine, as did he - most SF guys won't run the attitude game, don't need to, we've already proven everything we need to - to ourselves and our brothers - we are SF Soldiers.

Now, STFU, and go run, do pushups, situps, chinups, and run some more.  It's a kinder gentler Army - but not in SF.


----------



## MFFJM091 (Mar 19, 2008)

I say knock yourself out!!  

When I went through SFAS in June 92' we started with well over 400 candidates, we graduated about 100.  Every single one of those, minus a few rep 63 (?), that showed up for SFAS were all soldiers with a couple years of experience either Active or Guard.  I don't know where you have stood on the past in Physical Fitness but if you are not a self motivator when it comes to physical fitness, don't even bother.  I do not know how SFAS is now but it sucked in 92'.

One thing that I can tell you is that when you get to the Pre SF course (no clue what they call it, didn't have it in my day) they will smoke the ever living shit out of you, at a minimum, twice a day.  They will not be nice either.  I can guarantee that the course will have you more than ready for SFAS.  They have a very high success rate at making it through SFAS.  I had three friends that worked out there and they would tell me what they did to their candidates, put it this way many start that program but a whole shitload never make it to SFAS.

I regress, knock yourself out.  You would be a great asset to a team!!


----------



## demo18c (Mar 19, 2008)

There are some good points here but its up to you to judge yourself and see if you can make. I would use your time wisely before BCT and do some crossfit, ruck runs and get mentally prepared. Like someone else said most of the 18x that pass are in great shape but also proved to be a leader. About 25% of 18X pass and get selected to take part in the Q-course. Tons more fail the Q because its not what they thought it would be. So go smoke yourself but do it smartly.

Also work on the way you see yourself. I dont want to tote my own horn but....Im 5'6" 160lbs and my heart and pride got me through Ranger School and the Q-course. Instead of thinking "will I make" think" I will make". Also think about what lies at the end of the longggg tunnel....cool gear...girls...a locker full of guns just for you....kidding about the girls. Its hard work but its fun.. i would get out if somehow I had to go back to the regular Army...

ok  im done talking. Hopefully you see my point.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 20, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> ...I'm eager to see how far I can go, but I'm also wondering if I've bit off more than I can chew at this point...



I will not continue to hammer the reasons you should rethink your decision based on your self proclaimed lack of physical conditioning because I think my Brothers have said about all that needs to be said, however I would like to discuss the above quote for a brief moment.

If you think you have bitten off more than you can chew then you have indeed done just that.  Once you make a decision in life you have only to give it your all.  I cannot remember a day in the course where I thought about anything except the day I would walk across the stage at graduation or what life on an ODA will be like.  Not one time did I wonder if I would make the grade.  

You are self selecting and it is one of the major reasons guys end up not being selected at SFAS or making it thru any one of the other tests.  SFAS is not the only hurdle you will cross.  The entire SFQC is one test after another.  It doesn't end the day you walk the stage and are handed your graduation certificate.  The biggest test will come when you get to a team and there are other men's lives hanging in the balance.  

You need to get your mind in the game.  Once your mind is made up your body will follow.  I have seen guys who were physical studs be passed up by someone with an iron will.  I was 33 years old when I attended SFAS.  I have never been the fastest runner (13 minute/2 mile) but I knew I could ruck.  In preparation for SFAS I ran twice what I rucked because I knew thats where I was weak.  

Each of us (SF soldiers) knows where our weak points are and we work on them until they are no longer weak points.  You are unlucky that both your mind and your body are weak.

You have a very long road ahead of you highspeed.  I suggest you stop posting, start reading everything you can find on the mindset of a warrior and hit the weights and the road.  I would also suggest you go back to MEPS and renegotiate your contract; ask for the 82nd or 101st Airborne Divisions, or the 10th Mountain Division.  You do not sound ready for whats ahead of you.  

Crip


----------



## pardus (Mar 20, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> I would also suggest you go back to MEPS and renegotiate your contract; ask for the 82nd or 101st Airborne Divisions, or the 10th Mountain Division.  You do not sound ready for whats ahead of you.
> 
> Crip



I think that is a great idea!!


----------



## pv1xray (Mar 31, 2008)

Update gentlemen!

No, you guys didn't scare me off... yet. ;) I've spent the past couple weeks with my computer off, up at the crack of dawn, working my ass off, with my recruiting sergeant, my University wrestling coach, and nothing but my cold, lonely self. I've definitely seen some marked improvement over my usual weak-as-a-kitten self, and for the first time in my life I can actually see a bicep or two, but still probably not enough to swing Assessment in another six months. Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.

So, I'm looking to do it the hard way, because the hard way is always funner, right? I'm heading up to MEPS again sometime next week to renegotiate my contract and give me some ground time before going to SF. I'm thinking of going either Airborne Infantry or Airborne Scouts, with the intention of joining you fine men in a couple years. A brand-new copy of "Get Selected" is currently en route to my house, and any other suggestions/hints/orders/abuse (seriously, abuse is fine with me, the more you rip my sorry ass the better prepared I'll be for the big league)- especially on what MOS would be best for preparing me for the road ahead, as that's my next order of business- would be greatly appreciated!

I've also started studying Arabic (Saudi and Egyptian) in between workouts; I figure that'd beat sitting around watching military history documentaries or surfing the 'net while I'm waiting for my knee to stop aching, right? _Je parle un petit peu de français, mais _I'll be expected to know at least three other languages by the end of SF Training, correct? From what I gather, the final say on which languages these are comes from your commanding officers and the current needs of the Service, but if anyone knows one or two "major" foreign tounges I could dig into to give me a legup, it'd be a major help.

I'm talking too much, so I'll shut up and go outside again. Thanks to everyone who has replied, and keep the goodies coming!


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 31, 2008)

Do your best....

Do your best....

Do your best....


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> Update gentlemen!
> 
> No, you guys didn't scare me off... yet. ;) I've spent the past couple weeks with my computer off, up at the crack of dawn, working my ass off, with my recruiting sergeant, my University wrestling coach, and nothing but my cold, lonely self. I've definitely seen some marked improvement over my usual weak-as-a-kitten self, and for the first time in my life I can actually see a bicep or two, but still probably not enough to swing Assessment in another six months. Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.
> 
> ...



I quoted this so it couldn't be deleted.

You are asking about SFAS and I tend to stay out of these debates as I am not an SFAS Selectee. Having worn a uniform however and been around SF I do think I am qualified to lend the following insight:

I think you haven't the slightest idea about the military, much less SF. You're gonna get raped.

Good luck.


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep...CLUELESS!!

And misrepresenting himself on his profile too.

*About pv1xray 
Home Country 
United States 
Credentials 
Branch of Service 
Army 
Bio/Creds 
Raw recruit, 18X *


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 31, 2008)

Should have saved all that wind for a couple extra miles under your feet.  And if your knee is aching now, you will more than likely become a medical reject and end up back on the street, probably pumping gas.


----------



## AWP (Mar 31, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> I can actually see a bicep or two, but still probably not enough to swing Assessment in another six months. Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.



I did some thinking. The above pisses me off. You have yet to wear a uniform and yet you already "know" how you stack up against other units physically?

You are simply talking out of your ass and no amount of PT can correct that.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 31, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.



Big talk for someone who so far has accomplished nothing.


----------



## pardus (Mar 31, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.



You have a big cocky piehole that you need to fucking close.

You havent done shit so STFU about how 'good' you are.
--------------------------
You need to go for an Option 40 contract 11B, thats an Infantry Ranger contract which you say you can do easily. 

Once you pass RIP and Ranger school then come back here and be cocky..... we'll still tell you you're a cocky ass but you'll have _earned_ some respect then.

Oh, make sure to tell the Ranger Instructors that RIP is a sure/easy thing for you, that way they don't put you in the failure squad and you'll be on the fast track for the good training. 
Just a little hint from me to make you're life a little easier ;)


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Mar 31, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Oh, make sure to tell the Ranger Instructors that RIP is a sure/easy thing for you, that way they don't put you in the failure squad and you'll be on the fast track for the good training.
> Just a little hint from me to make you're life a little easier ;)



x's 2.  The failure squad sucks


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 31, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> I will not continue to hammer the reasons you should rethink your decision based on your self proclaimed lack of physical conditioning because I think my Brothers have said about all that needs to be said, however I would like to discuss the above quote for a brief moment.
> 
> If you think you have bitten off more than you can chew then you have indeed done just that.  Once you make a decision in life you have only to give it your all.  I cannot remember a day in the course where I thought about anything except the day I would walk across the stage at graduation or what life on an ODA will be like.  Not one time did I wonder if I would make the grade.
> 
> ...



After being an SFAS Assessor for 3 years...Crip is spot on.

'I can tell you I'm gonna kick you in the nuts to your face, or I can walk up behind you and kick you in the nutz. The pain is the same'. 

You will get kicked in the nutsack everyday during SOPC and then kicked in the nuts again everyday during SFAS. The pain in the same. 

Just the fact that you're asking all these stupid questions *COMBINED* with the fact that you've admitted that you're fat, soft and broke *BEFORE* going to SFAS should be an *indicator* to you. 

25?? I'm extremely surprised that you got in on that contract. The recruiter needs a talking to by some Green Hats.

*STAY IN SCHOOL*.

D


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 31, 2008)

My time as a Ranger is the proudest moment in my life.  It was the hardest thing I have ever done.  You think SF will be hard?  Shit, I give you ten minutes as a Ranger candidate!  Now that's a tough bunch of assholes... tough like you have never seen!

As far as the Marine Corps?  I have had the honor of serving alongside them in three combat zones. God bless the USMC!  Tough bastards.

Maybe you should sign a cook contract, sounds like you enjoy your food and have a tough time keeping your mouth shut.  Good place for you.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 31, 2008)

irnbndr said:


> My time as a Ranger is the proudest moment in my life.  It was the hardest thing I have ever done.  You think SF will be hard?  Shit, I give you ten minutes as a Ranger candidate!  Now that's a tough bunch of assholes... tough like you have never seen!
> 
> As far as the Marine Corps?  I have had the honor of serving alongside them in three combat zones. God bless the USMC!  Tough bastards.
> 
> Maybe you should sign a cook contract, sounds like you enjoy your food and have a tough time keeping your mouth shut.  Good place for you.



CLASS 15-89 (I'm the skinny bald dude, 5th row up)....hahahaa.....

58 total of the hardest days ever.....especially if you're fat, soft and broke...

:2c:


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 31, 2008)

Ranger school sucks, yeah.  But Ranger Bn. is the true test!


----------



## EATIII (Mar 31, 2008)

Rangers? Little Fer, elevate your god dam feet you turd. You wouldnt last one day at Batt, let alone RIP!


RB, 89? cherry;) sorry, I couldnt help myself.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 31, 2008)

EATIII said:


> Rangers? Little Fer, elevate your god dam feet you turd. You wouldnt last one day at Batt, let alone RIP!
> 
> RB, 89? cherry;) sorry, I couldnt help myself.



Heyyyyy...it was still 'one a day'....and SGM Purdy was still there...

THAT, in itself, watchin the man at work...reaming out young butterbars, was a privilege.....

(altho mine was the last hard course...)

Think I'll go sew in some white thread now....lolol


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey man... from the looks of it you have alot of shit to get together before you can succed in the Military.

I now have Option 40 in my contract...im slender in shape and can run like a deer....but still people tell me ranger school is the hardest thing I will ever do. Ranger's Marine's everything is difficult...and if you go into there with the mentality that you will breeze through it....your fooling yourself. I plan to make my way to SF after I get some exp as a Ranger.

The people on this forum have a wealth of knowledge and understand what you are going to have to go through...I take everything they say to heart, I would advise you do the same. I'm glad your going to give yourself a little more time to get prepared physically...but maybe you should think about the other aspects of the training as well....there is a huge mental game to it. You can't just do your best in SF.....sometimes your best will not be good enough, you need to set the bar where it needs to be to cut it in SF.  

And from what I have seen the bar is still way out of your reach.
Now i'm not trying to play it off like im a little know it all, but I have done my research and ive listened to these guys.  :2c:

But I want to wish you the best of luck mate


----------



## EATIII (Mar 31, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> Heyyyyy...it was still 'one a day'....and SGM Purdy was still there...
> 
> THAT, in itself, watchin the man at work...reaming out young butterbars, was a privilege.....
> 
> ...



LMAO! the PURD!  And I will give ya the creds on the white thread (not for me thanks,lol) and yes ours were the last hard classes. 2 mres a day:doh: slackers;)

you still did Dugway? Do you still Glow


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 31, 2008)

EATIII said:


> LMAO! the PURD!  And I will give ya the creds on the white thread (not for me thanks,lol) and yes ours were the last hard classes. 2 mres a day:doh: slackers;)
> 
> you still did Dugway? Do you still Glow



I was 5-0 going in to Dugway.....I had the exfil missin as TL...had 4 others with me that were all tabbed before going to Dugway (you knew if you were tabbed by then back in that day) 

As soon as we went out the six, the cadre started throwing G simulators.....Those poor dudes did the whole trip in M-17's...Ambush... 10K's...Over the mountain and back.....

We watched them doing the mountain trek through the binos while drinking Hot Coffee in the snow....I still had a few heat tabs left over.....hahahahaha

We didn't have any cadre with us....Guess they trusted us to walk out in the desert 1 klik and turn around and come back.........lmao!!!!


----------



## EATIII (Mar 31, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> I was 5-0 going in to Dugway.....I had the exfil missin as TL...had 4 others with me that were all tabbed before going to Dugway (you knew if you were tabbed by then back in that day)
> 
> As soon as we went out the six, the cadre started throwing G simulators.....Those poor dudes did the whole trip in M-17's...Ambush... 10K's...Over the mountain and back.....
> 
> ...



LMFAO! Good times!:cool:


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 31, 2008)

Spartans_Own said:


> Blah blah balh...



Spartan...  Why dont you leave the dispersal of advice to those who have the knowledge and first hand experience to back their advice. 

You have neither of the previously mentioned.

Now go do PT.

Crip


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't even pass the APFT?

My $ is on, NO Fuckin WAY!
But, who knows.  Maybe you like pain and will 'squeek' by.


----------



## varsity (Mar 31, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I quoted this so it couldn't be deleted.
> 
> You are asking about SFAS and I tend to stay out of these debates as I am not an SFAS Selectee. Having worn a uniform however and been around SF I do think I am qualified to lend the following insight:
> 
> ...




You're gonna get raped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:


----------



## Spartans_Own (Apr 1, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Spartan...  Why dont you leave the dispersal of advice to those who have the knowledge and first hand experience to back their advice.
> 
> You have neither of the previously mentioned.
> 
> ...



Its not like I don't have a clue of what Im talking about....was just trying to help.

And if you actually read what I said....It says that he should listen to you guys....almost sounds like your trying to start a controversy...


----------



## pardus (Apr 1, 2008)

Spartans_Own said:


> Its not like I don't have a clue of what Im talking about....was just trying to help.
> 
> And if you actually read what I said....It says that he should listen to you guys....almost sounds like your trying to start a controversy...




Who the hell do you think you're talking to? STFU understand?

BTW remove Army from your branch of service you haven't served which means you haven't earned that.

This is not a request, it better be the first thing you do when you log on.

Don't test me and *do not* start flapping your pie hole.


----------



## Kurt V (Apr 1, 2008)

Damn, some of you need to get your ego's in check. I took Spartan's post to just be his opinion, without claiming a military background. Not everyone is a superstud going into the military. I couldn't even make it a mile on the first PT test. And I was already contracted to go into the 82nd. Had that patch on and everything. The Drills made my life a living hell after that. But in the end I was one plane jumpin, ruck humpin, pig totin motherfucker. Will our new 18X make it to the Q course? Statistical odds are that he won't, but odds have been proven wrong before. I hope the fucker makes it and comes back here and laughs his ass off.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 1, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I think that is a great idea!!



Also, he should maintain a positive attitude whether he makes it through SFAS or not. Because if he don't make it, he goes to Big Army for the remainder of his contract.

But a couple of things he stated in subsequent posts make me suspect that even the 82nd or 101st might not be suitable. Aside from his belief that he will need to know 3 languages by the time he graduates from SFQC (:uhh:),  the relative contempt he expressed for Ranger school (and the Marines!) shows a lack of awareness of what serving in the military is about.

Might be better off rethinking his choices, or getting a little more realistic about them.



Kurt V said:


> Damn, some of you need to get your ego's in check. I took Spartan's post to just be his opinion, without claiming a military background. Not everyone is a superstud going into the military. I couldn't even make it a mile on the first PT test. And I was already contracted to go into the 82nd. Had that patch on and everything. The Drills made my life a living hell after that. But in the end I was one plane jumpin, ruck humpin, pig totin motherfucker. Will our new 18X make it to the Q course? Statistical odds are that he won't, but odds have been proven wrong before. I hope the fucker makes it and comes back here and laughs his ass off.



Spoken like a true Mack Daddy! lol


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 1, 2008)

Spartans_Own said:


> Its not like I don't have a clue of what Im talking about....was just trying to help.
> 
> And if you actually read what I said....It says that he should listen to you guys....almost sounds like your trying to start a controversy...



Yes it is like you don't have a clue what you are talking about.  Reading about or talking to someone about a given subject does not qualify you to hand out  advice on said subject.  Continue to prep yourself for your journey and leave the mentoring to those with the first hand knowledge to support it.

I actually read what you said.  I am starting nothing; I am simply telling you to its generally considered poor practice to offer advice on subjects you don't have first hand knowledge of, especially given the fact that several others of us (SF soldiers) have given the young lad advice on the subject.  

Any questions??  

Crip


----------



## Spartans_Own (Apr 2, 2008)

surgicalcric said:


> Yes it is like you don't have a clue what you are talking about.  Reading about or talking to someone about a given subject does not qualify you to hand out  advice on said subject.  Continue to prep yourself for your journey and leave the mentoring to those with the first hand knowledge to support it.
> 
> I actually read what you said.  I am starting nothing; I am simply telling you to its generally considered poor practice to offer advice on subjects you don't have first hand knowledge of, especially given the fact that several others of us (SF soldiers) have given the young lad advice on the subject.
> 
> ...




Sounds good


----------



## x SF med (Apr 2, 2008)

Spartans_Own said:


> Sounds good




SO-

Of course it sounds good, it's true.

I have to agree with Crip here.  You have NO experience other than MEPS, you strayed way out of your lane.  If you try to sharpshoot or argue with one of the cadre in RIP/ROP the way you did with Crip, you will have your ass handed to you. Bad Idea, instead, go for the 'Grey Man' concept.

I'm not just giving you this advice because Crip is another SF guy, 18D, or my friend - it's because this little piece of advice will save you some pain in your early military career - look, listen, learn; those are your goals for the first 24 months of your service, if you do that, you will see who and what you want to emulate, and become an outstanding soldier.

Go do PT and focus on the multiple 25m targets ahead of you.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 2, 2008)

x SF med said:


> SO-
> 
> Of course it sounds good, it's true.
> 
> ...



SO-

We're not telling you to go away. I can tell where your soul is.....just tryin to connect the dots to your fingers.

We're asking for a good comeback from you for these posts. 

You now have the opportunity to learn something from several of us here and respond.

That opportunity would probably have saved others in the pipeline had they had the same opportunity as you.

The 'Grey man' quote from the omnipotent one is not just sound advice, it should be your mantra/creed from here on out. 

You do not want the cadre to remember your name, especially for doin stupid shit.

:2c:


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 2, 2008)

pv1xray said:


> Rangers? Sure. Marines? Easy. Forces? Gimme another year. I'll be there.



Normally I don't comment on these subjects as I am a Marine but I have to ask, are you high? You haven't done shit as far as the military is concerned you aren't even a boot yet, and from the sound of things you'll be lucky if you can pass basic or AIT on the first try let alone SFAS. You say give you another year and you'll be there but yet you think that your in good enough shape and in a position to make a statement as bold as the one above. There are female admin clerks in the Marine Corps that could run your dick into the dirt right before they laugh at you, and they get 1000x's more respect from me then you do right now. And the Rangers I count amongst my friends would have murdered your ass. 

Marines easy, lmfao, you'd be the sorry individual in the pork chop platoon who takes six months to get out of boot camp, and God knows how long you would be in the School of Infantry. Do yourself a favor stop posting unless you have a very humbled question, and suck in the advise that these vetted SF soldiers are giving you. In other words close your mouth and open your ears, you might just learn something that will save your life someday.   

Out


----------

